

A Retrospective on Paradigms of AI Programming (2002) - oskarth
http://www.norvig.com/Lisp-retro.html

======
whitten
This seems a well-thought out retrospective. It was made more than ten years
ago. I wonder if it were done today if the support by Java, Python, and other
languages is as good as the Lisp support.

Has anyone used some of the tools mentioned here and could explain what the
current state of the art is ?

